# Операция или можно обойтись?



## Геннадий К (2 Ноя 2021)

Здравствуйте!  Что делать?  Шум в ушах, слабость в руке,  покалывание в пальцах левой руки, иногда тошнит.


----------



## La murr (2 Ноя 2021)

@Геннадий К, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, снимки докторам и пригласите их в тему.


----------

